# connecticut diggers



## bottle man (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I live in the danbury waterbury connecticut area and looking for a digging partner.I know some good spots for digging privies but I am not the best at finding them.You could post here or call my cell at 203-206-8391.Thanks, Kevin


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 29, 2010)

It doesn't seem to me that privies could ever be a one person endeavor (safely anyway). Finding them is the least of your problems. I hope you hook up with someone. I'm not close enough to help though, sorry.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Dec 17, 2010)

Bottle Man,

 I live in RI, am new to the area, and like to dig.

 Where in CT are you?

 Andy


----------



## bottlecrazy (Dec 17, 2010)

Oops - didn't read carefully - duh.

 You're pretty far west.  I might be able to swing out there if you have some good prospects lined up.  Interested?


----------



## ctbottler (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello,

 I live in Bethel, and am interested in teaming up with you.
 Are you in Danbury?


----------



## downstate (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi ctbottler, I'm local to you (woodbury) but I'm away from home right now - when I get back to CT i'll drop you a line - have some new areas I need to scout out!


----------



## Midtown20 (Jul 22, 2012)

Milford CT, send me a message I'm up for anything.


----------



## downstate (Sep 2, 2012)

bump! anyone else around?


----------



## swpender (Apr 11, 2016)

Im in Bridgewater, work in Danbury. I'd love to help. Havent privy digging experience, but i wont screw anything up either.


----------



## bottle man (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi spender, I live in Bridgewater now also, what is your name if you don't mind me asking. My name is Kevin


----------



## Kevo335 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Bottle Man. My name is also Kevin. I live in Naugatuck and am looking for an experienced digging comrade to accompany in looking for dumps and such. I have compiled a list of places that i am looking to dig in the coming future but have not ventured to yet. I would be happy to share them with you. Give me a call anytime at 203-906-5652. 

I'm new here to the site and i figure the best way to fit in is make some new friends.


----------



## bottle_digger_em (Aug 31, 2022)

bottlecrazy said:


> Bottle Man,
> 
> I live in RI, am new to the area, and like to dig.
> 
> ...


Are you still looking for a partner in New England area? I'm located in NJ but wouldn't mind making a trip out to dig. Let me know!


----------



## bottle_digger_em (Aug 31, 2022)

Kevo335 said:


> Hi Bottle Man. My name is also Kevin. I live in Naugatuck and am looking for an experienced digging comrade to accompany in looking for dumps and such. I have compiled a list of places that i am looking to dig in the coming future but have not ventured to yet. I would be happy to share them with you. Give me a call anytime at 203-906-5652.
> 
> I'm new here to the site and i figure the best way to fit in is make some new friends.


Hey Kevin, 

Still looking for a digging partner? While I'm not that experienced, I am certainly a hardworker and quick learner. Let me know


----------



## Johnny M (Oct 24, 2022)

Kevo335 said:


> Hi Bottle Man. My name is also Kevin. I live in Naugatuck and am looking for an experienced digging comrade to accompany in looking for dumps and such. I have compiled a list of places that i am looking to dig in the coming future but have not ventured to yet. I would be happy to share them with you. Give me a call anytime at 203-906-5652.
> 
> I'm new here to the site and i figure the best way to fit in is make some new friends.


Hey Kevin. I live in Watertown and would like to go dig somewhere. You still around? I'm John.


----------



## Fenndango (Oct 27, 2022)

I'm in Brattleboro VT right along rt 91. I was more of a river diver for bottles. Was actively diving about 8-10 years ago. I'm too nervous to knock on someone's door and ask to probe the backyard for their s$!//3?. Maybe like in the 1960s, '70s.. I heard people didn't care much if you dug on their property back then. It's different now. So diving eliminates that.

There seems to be at least 4-5 people here interested in the same general area and maybe more will chime in. I'm in if anyone is interested in putting a privy digging group together. I have 2 spring steel "singing" probes made by someone who uses this forum, or did use it anyway. I forgot the name. A 4ft. and 5ft. with the welded heads. But I've never hit a privy only tried on a few large farmhouses so no surprise there. It seems straight forward. In a city would be easier and probably more bottles.

-Mason


----------



## Fenndango (Oct 27, 2022)

Then if you dug a $20,000 bottle it's like huh.. am I ripping the landowner off. Strange dynamics/ ethical/ moral questions.


----------



## Len (Oct 27, 2022)

Well, it seems Bottle man, your call to the "CT Diggers Militia" has been well answered in the short time since you first posted and the gracious response makes me proud. One of these days we should all try getting together. ...I can't make your upcoming activity, maybe in the future and good luck to all.


----------



## Len (Oct 27, 2022)

Hey Fenndango,
Yes, my take--anytime property rights are in question it is always best to have a strong moral compass. Love the I-91 corridor, but its heavy w/leaf peepers this time of year. Even the fairly new + expanded VT Welcome Center gets overrun.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 27, 2022)

Bottleman has not been in this site since 2016, over 6 Years ago. I don't think he'll be answering you guys anytime soon. LEON.


----------

